# First period after stopping Femara?



## messica

We're currently on our 20th cycle ttc. After trying Clomid and experiencing too many side effects my doc switched me to Femara and it worked perfectly. However after taking it the last 8 cycles to aid with three failed IUI's doc says my ovaries could use a break (went from producing several nice follies on each side in the beginning to just one measly one last cycle). 

This is my first unmedicated cycle in a long looooong time. I am sure I ovulated regardless, but am experiencing some odd things like breast tenderness and intermittent cramping that I don't usually get. Both on meds and before I started taking them my typical cycle lasted 26 days (O on cd14, luteal phase 12 days, several even shorter than that). Well, I hit cd26 today with no period in sight and it's driving me a bit mad going back and forth between incredulous hope and absolute skepticism.

Anyone else have a delayed period when they stopped taking fertility meds? Or odd pms type symptoms? Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Maheen

Hi messica

I am kinda having similar problem 



My cycle is always normal 31 days and I am never late not even a single day.my doc prescribed femara in June 2013 sine I have endometriosis ( I was ovulating but he wanted to speed up the process)
So last month i stopped taking femara as it was not helping much.

So this is my first cycle after stopping femara..I am on CD 41 . No af.I don't have any symptoms .. I feel like af is coming then next day I don't get this feeling .. It's happening again and again!! 

So now I am almost 25 dpo with no af and series of BFN.. :-(


----------

